# Nano Recall



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

u know thet are recalling Nano's cause the screens crack to easy. And i was goign to get one.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 8, 2005)

Where'd you hear this from?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 8, 2005)

national news.  it's no secret, but it was, apparently, a bad batch.  a few of my friends have nano's and they are fine.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 8, 2005)

Spose there's always duds around the place. Anywho if anyone has a Nano, I'd suggest they take them back to where they got them from and get them checked out if you're paranoid, but I'd think that it was only a bad batch.


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep. Most seem to be fine, it seems. I know three persons who've bought their nanos and don't have any such problems.


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

well one of my friends screen cracked strait down the middle.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2005)

Apple claims that less than 1% of nanos are affected.  I'm trying to dig up the link I read that on, but if I can't, maybe someone else can help me out...

Just for clarification, this has nothing to do with how easily the nanos scratch.  It only has to do with premature failure of the screen itself, typically by the screen "cracking" in a certain place making it unreadable.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 8, 2005)

Article


> Apple confirmed the problem exits, saying: "This is a real but minor issue involving a vendor quality problem in a small number of units. Our figures show this issue has affected less than 1/10 of 1 per cent of the total iPod nano units that we've shipped. It is not a design issue."


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

i am glad to see all this new info being shared, this is what i like about forums like this, you learn a lot of new things.

how do you change your rank.Like the guy above me his is iPood.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2005)

You can change your title in the User Control Panel section (available under "Quick Links").

Thanks for the link, kainjow!  I over-estimated anyway!


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

thnx, got it, yeah thnx for that link.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 8, 2005)

I even read on a website some people (albeit a very small amount) are complaining about scratches. I even read on a website an article saying "if your Nano gets scratched you know what to do..."  in other words, they're saying crack it if it's too scratched. Not good.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 8, 2005)

I have owned a 1st gen iPod, two 3rd gens, a 4th gen, and now a Nano.

I do not understand why there is so much talk about iPod screen scratching, as every single iPod i have ever owned seems to have LCDs made of the same material, all scratching equally easily.

I don't understand why there has been such a recent outburst with complaints of scratching...and it seems rather odd to me.


----------



## iKiller484 (Oct 8, 2005)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> I have owned a 1st gen iPod, two 3rd gens, a 4th gen, and now a Nano.
> 
> I do not understand why there is so much talk about iPod screen scratching, as every single iPod i have ever owned seems to have LCDs made of the same material, all scratching equally easily.
> 
> I don't understand why there has been such a recent outburst with complaints of scratching...and it seems rather odd to me.



not true i hav had a ipod mini for quite some time and the screen only has smuges no cracks. My friend got a Nono a couple of weeks ago and he put it in his pocket of his jeans, sat down, and when he went to listen to it the screen was cracked.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 8, 2005)

It's because most people couldn't look after something if it saved their life  the kind that go to video stores, who can't borrow a DVD and return it without putting 50 billion finger prints on it.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 8, 2005)

iKiller484 said:
			
		

> not true i hav had a ipod mini for quite some time and the screen only has smuges no cracks. My friend got a Nono a couple of weeks ago and he put it in his pocket of his jeans, sat down, and when he went to listen to it the screen was cracked.



I know the cracking of the screens was a real issue.  

I was talking about scratching.  

Please read.


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 8, 2005)

MBHockey, have you seen some of the photos of the scratches the Nano (uniquely) has been susceptible to?

They're ludicrously bad. No iPod has had such problems in the past.



That having been said, I think it's unrealistic to expect that when you put the thing in the same pocket as your keys it'll come out pristine.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 9, 2005)

It's just as bad as any other iPod


----------



## Damrod (Oct 9, 2005)

The iPod Nano uses the same display materials as the older ones, thus it should not have more problems then the older ones


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 9, 2005)

plus it uses the same bullet-proof derived plastic as the ipod and the ibooks.


----------



## joneSi (Oct 9, 2005)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> That having been said, I think it's unrealistic to expect that when you put the thing in the same pocket as your keys it'll come out pristine.



Hmmm, but my crappy nokia cell phone has been dropped plenty of times and goes in with my keys ALL THE TIME and the screen is still not scratched after one year. Its in way better shape than my Nano that has been in a suit jacket pocket with business cards and nothing else.  Never with my keys, never with change, never dropped.

just my .02

joneSi

EDIT:  Changed for horrible grammer.  Yuck.


----------

